# Αγγελίες > [Προσφορά / Ζήτηση Εργασίας] >  >  Νέος ηλεκτρολόγος

## koulis/koulis.gr

Στην εταιρεία πού εργάζομαι ψάχνουν για νεαρό ηλεκτρολόγο έστω και χωρίς άδεια για μόνιμη εργασία 5 μερο 8ωρο .
Η δουλειά μας έχει μηχανολογικές ηλεκτρολόγικες υδραυλικές εργασίες συντήρησης εγκατάστασης μηχανημάτων. 
Απαραίτητα Αγγλικά και δίπλωμα οδήγησης Β.
Γνώσεις χειρισμού υπολογιστών!
Έδρα Πειραιά .Περιβάλλον ζεστό οικογενειακό!

----------

Angelos16 (10-04-21), 

brokalias (15-09-20), 

Gaou (15-09-20)

----------

